# The best Love Spell?



## sunny_ (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello 
I am debating between Peak's, WSP's, and NG's Love Spell and Amber Romance fragrances. which one from your experience smells and performs better? 

I want to order from Peak:
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Pink Sugar
Brown Sugar & Fig

Any recommendations? 

thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 7, 2017)

My favorite is NG.  It's one of my top sellers.  I have some Love Spell junkies and they picked NG over 3 others.   Peak isn't too bad and works in a pinch.

Peak's Pink Sugar and BRV are excellent.  Only one's I'll buy.


----------



## toxikon (Jul 7, 2017)

I've only tried WSP's but it was great and definitely one of my favourites. A dream to soap with and the scent sticks like crazy. A batch I made in February is still as scented as when I first poured.


----------



## littlehands (Jul 7, 2017)

I like Aztec's Love Spell. NG's is a bit too orangey for me and lacks the creamy/musky/perfume note that makes Love Spell so special, but YMMV. Whatever you do, don't order it from Be Scented- both their Love Spell and Black Raspberry Vanilla really miss the mark- not bad fragrances by any means - just not good dupes, IMO.


----------



## sunny_ (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, I'll order both from Aztec and NG 



littlehands said:


> I like Aztec's Love Spell. NG's is a bit too orangey for me and lacks the creamy/musky/perfume note that makes Love Spell so special, but YMMV. Whatever you do, don't order it from Be Scented- both their Love Spell and Black Raspberry Vanilla really miss the mark- not bad fragrances by any means - just not good dupes, IMO.




Do you know if there is any difference between aztec's original love spell to the cost revised?


----------



## littlehands (Jul 10, 2017)

sunny_ said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'll order both from Aztec and NG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have both on-hand right now. You can discern some very slight differences in the bottle, but they are pretty much the same when used in soap or lotion. I use the cost-revised version because there's really nothing better about the other that warrants paying more.


----------



## sunny_ (Jul 31, 2017)

littlehands said:


> I have both on-hand right now. You can discern some very slight differences in the bottle, but they are pretty much the same when used in soap or lotion. I use the cost-revised version because there's really nothing better about the other that warrants paying more.



Thank you for your advice- I got the oils today and you was right- NG's Love Spell is more orangey while aztec's smells creamier and overall better


----------



## xoxteen (Oct 14, 2017)

Hands down, the absolute best Lovespell is from Sweetcakes. I've used both NG and WSP and found them to be off, orange is weird, bitter and flat. SC's Amber Romance is also fabulous


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2017)

I buy mine from Cal Candle Supply. No discoloration or acceleration and it sticks wonderfully


----------



## Kamahido (Oct 14, 2017)

I bought a bottle of Love Spell from Brambleberry a year or so ago and was quite impressed by it. However I admit I have nothing to compare it to, as I have yet to try any other supplier's version.


----------



## jigsaw (Jan 8, 2018)

not to hi-jack this thread, but I am still trying to find which oils are good to use for BB's.
Can any of the above Love Spell oils be used in BB's?

Or can anyone recommend a sensual scent for a BB


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2018)

jigsaw said:


> not to hi-jack this thread, but I am still trying to find which oils are good to use for BB's.
> Can any of the above Love Spell oils be used in BB's?
> 
> Or can anyone recommend a sensual scent for a BB


 
Yes, however you would need to check with the individual suppliers (web page) to find the usage rates for your individual products.  NG and Peak were both safe for that usage.


----------



## jens7lil1s (Sep 8, 2018)

Lovespell has been a best seller for me for 19 years now.  My very first one I used back then was the one from NG and it was a hit. Sold like hot cakes.  I still sold theirs until about a year ago when I decided to try other suppliers to see if there were better ones out there.  While many were good in the bottle I can tell you my customers noticed in product.  Funny how different our noses are.  

Aztec was way too orange according to customers and I agreed. 

Maple Street Candles was weak, too weak. 


The ones from:
Flaming Candle
Fragrance Buddy
Scentsational 
Wholesale Supplies Plus
All were similar scent wise but none were quite as strong in product as Natures Garden was and most notably so in candles Natures Garden was way stronger.  

I think I’m actually missing g a few other suppliers I tried it from.  

Anyway back to Natires Garden for me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 8, 2018)

I have been using NG’s for 8 years and it’s an awesome seller.  My customers love it in soap, Scrub and perfume.  As well as bath bombs.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 8, 2018)

I like the Love Spell from California Candle Supply, but I do not know what most of the others smell like.


----------



## xoxteen (Sep 8, 2018)

NG and WSP didn’t quite do it for me. Third try was the charm. Two thumbs way up for Sweetcakes Love Spell. I second previous poster on Amber Romance too. They both stick like glue.  Have bars of both - 3 years old -that are still highly scented


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 8, 2018)

I personally didn’t care for sweet cakes nor did my Love Spell addict.   Everyone’s noses are different for sure. That’s why there are so many options. Just have to find what you like personally.  Lots of suggestions to try and choose. [emoji3]


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 8, 2018)

I do well with the fragrancebuddy version. FB has flat rate reasonable shipping too


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 9, 2018)

I use NG but have not smelled from anyone else.


----------

